# Our new home for the next 18 months!



## Ganoob (Jun 16, 2013)

I know it just looks like alot of dirt but its gonna be a 150,000 sq ft assisted living center. 









I'll update with progress as it comes.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

517 time, nice job, bring it in at 12 months and you'll get a wicked nice bonus.


----------



## Ganoob (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh yeah for sure, they are wanting to do about 5 of these back to back. So we are looking at like 7 yrs worth of work. Pretty good job security lol.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Ganoob said:


> Oh yeah for sure, they are wanting to do about 5 of these back to back. So we are looking at like 7 yrs worth of work. Pretty good job security lol.


Interesting situation to retire on a retirement home job. :001_huh:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Ganoob said:


> I know it just looks like alot of dirt but its gonna be a 150,000 sq ft assisted living center.
> 
> View attachment 27841
> 
> ...


Well,






At least you don't have to mow the lawn....:laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I hear 18 months I think of a place like this


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> I hear 18 months I think of a place like this



:lol::lol::lol::thumbup1:


----------



## Ganoob (Jun 16, 2013)

Haha nah I try to stay way below the radar to stay out of there lol. I'm looking forward to this job. Little bit of everything in it. Health care, movie theater, full restaurant, and residential. Though I hate residential this should be a breeze once we get on a roll with only 3 different floor plans on the rooms.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Ganoob said:


> Haha nah I try to stay way below the radar to stay out of there lol. I'm looking forward to this job. Little bit of everything in it. Health care, movie theater, full restaurant, and residential. Though I hate residential this should be a breeze once we get on a roll with only 3 different floor plans on the rooms.


That would be conduit around here. The way it should be.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> That we conduit around here. The way it should be.


Bet it is NM.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Longest ive stayed on a job for was a year, and I was so ready to leave that place it wasn't even funny.

18 months....I hope you like big jobs like this, cause its gonna feel like it will NEVER END!!!


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Bet it is NM.


Would it be NM in NJ? It would not be here. Good or bad I do not really know.


----------



## Ganoob (Jun 16, 2013)

It is in Alabama


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Ganoob said:


> It is in Alabama


Apparently I cannot read.

But still, how is an assisted living resi. That is just wrong. JMHO


----------



## Ganoob (Jun 16, 2013)

We will be home every weekend, it's only 4 hrs from home. They got us an apartment out there too so thinking bout packing up and moving in rent free and bank the heck out of these checks.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Ganoob said:


> We will be home every weekend, it's only 4 hrs from home. They got us an apartment out there too so thinking bout packing up and moving in rent free and bank the heck out of these checks.


Are you young? If so go with it and have a freaking blast. If they offer any overtime nail it.


----------



## Ganoob (Jun 16, 2013)

Well I say it's like residential because of the normal rooms. I guess just like doing apartments basically. That's really the only thing, everything will be in emt and mc cable.


----------



## Ganoob (Jun 16, 2013)

Yeah, we'll 28 but just married in April lol. Boss man already said to expect 12-14 hr days when we get going full swing.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

This is the perfect setup for a young guy looking to put some money in the bank. Not so great for a married/family man.

Glad to hear you just got married, but, this might not the best time to leave your new wife by herself....just saying....unless the two of you both want this, its only a matter of time before she is gonna start bugging you to find something where you can be home every night. If that does end up happening....you can always find another job, you WILL REGRET letting work get between you and the woman you love.

Just my 2 cents. Hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Ganoob (Jun 16, 2013)

True, Kinda why I'm thinking of moving in the apartment and getting out of the house we rent now. It helps that my boss is her uncle if she moves in lol. I can't miss out on the education I will get from this job.


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

What part of Ga are you from?


----------



## Ganoob (Jun 16, 2013)

Live in Fayetteville, from Henry county.


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

Ganoob said:


> Live in Fayetteville, from Henry county.


Howdy neighbor, I live in Newnan, work in Peachtree City.


----------



## Ganoob (Jun 16, 2013)

Lol right on! We do some resi out there.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> Apparently I cannot read.
> 
> But still, how is an assisted living resi. That is just wrong. JMHO


Hotels, motels, assisted living are often done in NM. There is no reason not to.

You can use NM for almost any type of occupancy depending on the building construction type.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

sbrn33 said:


> Would it be NM in NJ?


Depends on what class structure it is.


----------



## Ganoob (Jun 16, 2013)

No romex, I believe we are using mc cable.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

BBQ said:


> Hotels, motels, assisted living are often done in NM. There is no reason not to.
> 
> You can use NM for almost any type of occupancy depending on the building construction type.


don't know if its a city or a state thing but there is no NM allowed in certain sized buildings with certain occupancies. I think its like anything over 2 stories or 100 people. im gonna look it up, im curious


----------



## bigpapa08 (Nov 19, 2012)

I saw my wife less than a hundred days the first year we got married. Still going strong 7 years later. She is a money hungry as I am. Now, missing most of my sons first six months alive was rotten. We were alternating 7 12s and 7 14s for his first six months. He was asleep when I left for work and asleep when I got home. 

Not a bad project. Should pay good.


----------



## BLHreps (Aug 9, 2013)

What city in AL is this being constructed?


----------



## bigpapa08 (Nov 19, 2012)

BLHreps said:


> What city in AL is this being constructed?


That was five years ago when that job was going on.

Sorry about that. My post was jumbled together.


----------

